# Can Pink Salt Be Replaced By Other Curing Salts?



## gretscher (May 17, 2012)

Can Pink Salt be replaced by Mortons Sugar Cure, Mortons Tender Quick or other curing salts?  Just curious about that.  If so is the substituion 1 for 1? 

Thanks,

James


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 17, 2012)

No, they can't be substituted 1 to 1, you must follow the directions for each cure.





~Martin


----------



## gretscher (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 17, 2012)

What DDF said

You can however omit the pink salt and replace with MTQ but you will need to do some adjustments if your recipe has salt in it.


----------



## fpnmf (May 17, 2012)

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


----------



## gretscher (May 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help.  I scored some Pink Salt at a Chinese food warehouse. I did a search and on Chowhound someone said in Los Angeles there is a place called Canton Foods and they have Pink Salt.  I went in there and saw a big bag and was so excited to get some.

Anyone in the Los Angeles area who is reading this can buy yours here if you need some Pink Salt -

http://cantonfoodco.com/

I was going to make without it because I wanted to follow Alton Brown's recipe which excludes any nitrates and nitrites but I got scared after reading people's warning about making it without so I decided to include it.  His is very close to "Pop's" recipe at the SMF.  He adds Apple Cider though, 1/2 gallon and 1/2 gallon of water.


----------



## gretscher (May 17, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


Thank you for that link, it's very informative.  I booked marked it too.


----------



## xochitl (Dec 26, 2015)

Can I ask if you were able to buy Cure #2 Salts at Canton?  My recipes calls for #2 and when I called they were unable to tell me if they had #1 or #2.  

Thanks!

Xochitl


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 26, 2015)

he hasn't signed into the forums since August..  so likely you won't get an answer from him... Since you are new to the forums I don't know how much knowledge you have with using cures...  but you do realize that cure #2 is used for dry during ??


----------

